# jail.conf: Any way to not autostart a particular jail when jail subsystem starts?



## Snurg (Sep 23, 2016)

I would like to have a particular jail (webserver for testing) not being started automatically. 
There seems no documented option to not autostart a particular jail in jail.conf.

Any idea how to do this?


----------



## getopt (Sep 23, 2016)

Depends upon how you start your jails.
If you do it in /etc/rc.conf just drop it from the line

```
jail_list="jail_one jail_two jail_three"
```
Also see rc.conf(5)


----------



## Snurg (Sep 23, 2016)

This works! 

Thanks man


----------

